

Made in NY - Why Your Startup Should Be, Too - pshin45
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130219190155-4421225-made-in-ny-why-your-startup-should-be-too

======
prodigal_erik
I moved to the Bay Area in 2006 seeking out the very strong labor market. When
I'm not situated for going through another risky startup, I want to be
floating on a deep reservoir of high-paying employers desperate for every
specialty I can conceivably claim. Nothing I've read convinces me NYC has that
to the same extent yet, at least not when I don't want to become a quant. If
you aren't here, you're selecting against people who responded to incentives I
found very compelling.

------
pshin45
I've always believed Silicon Valley to be the Mecca for entrepreneurship by an
overwhelming margin, but more and more I'm seeing NYC mentioned as the next
best place to start a startup, with Boston being mentioned less and less.

Thoughts?

